# solor panel installation requirements?



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 20, 2009)

What information do you ask for on a solar panel project (photovoltaic system)?

Do plans have to be stamped by an arch. or engineer? etc.


----------



## cda (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: solor panel installation requirements?

Will the roof handle the load??

Heard in think it was calif. that the fire dept wants a portion of the roof clear so they can get on it


----------



## cda (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: solor panel installation requirements?

search.php?keywords=solar&terms=all&author=&sc=1&sf=all&sk=t&sd=d&sr=posts&st=0&ch=300&t=0&submit=Search


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: solor panel installation requirements?

The plan meets clearance for venting the roof and the fire dept. would have plenty of room to get around them in that regard. I got the plans but nothing was submitted showing roof attachment. Do plans need to be stamped? This is my first go-around with solar panels! Commercial application to roof.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: solor panel installation requirements?

Mule,

Have you got any information on solar panel requirements? If so I could use some help.


----------



## Mule (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: solor panel installation requirements?

Yeah, got some, somewhere on the old computer. I'll dig through my files and see!


----------



## Mule (Nov 20, 2009)

Re: solor panel installation requirements?

To start here's a good brochure.

Photovoltaic System


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 23, 2009)

Re: solor panel installation requirements?

Mule,

Thanks for the information, it will be our first set-up.

PC1


----------



## timnetzley (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: solor panel installation requirements?

Try this link for some inspector guidelines.  It was co-written by Brooks who wrote much of the NEC 690.

http://www.nabcep.org/wp-content/upload ... de0306.pdf

Other than structural engineering when necessary, the size and function of the system will determine whether electrical engineering is needed.  Most systems are designed for a specific task and not large enough to throw you.


----------



## Pcinspector1 (Nov 25, 2009)

Re: solor panel installation requirements?

Added info: The power company requires a little paper work before they install a solar panel system in our area. Called an "interconnection application for renewable source net metering systems". Also check your zoning codes for screening roof top items. Here they have to test the system once a year and notify the power company if the building changes hands for a new contract.


----------



## beach (Dec 14, 2009)

Re: solor panel installation requirements?

http://www.osfm.fire.ca.gov/training/pd ... manual.pdf

http://osfm.fire.ca.gov/training/pdf/ph ... deline.pdf


----------

